# Fucking Boston



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)

What gives?

1. Boston Red Sox - 2007 World Series Winners.
2. New England Patriots - Shit. Maybe best NFL team, ever? 17-0!
3. Boston Celtics - Best team in the NBA right now. And rather fucking significantly. (30-5 as I type this. The closest team record-wise is my beloved Detroit Pistons, at 28-9.)


Cheating mother fuckers.  How the hell can one city have some many dominating teams? Oh well. At least we got hockey.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 13, 2008)

yea, they suck at hockey, and thats the only sport thats not for fags other than mma


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

It's because we have Samuel Adams.


..And we cry less than the other 49 states. This is because our winters suck, our roads suck, Boston traffic sucks, our taxes suck, and basically everything about this area sucks, so our Threshold Of Suck is much higher than the rest of the nation.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Samuel Adams, FTW. 


I always used to wonder what it would be like to have all, or nearly all, of a major city's teams just dominate. To be honest, we have it here with Detroit kinda, too. The Pistons, the Red Wings... and the fucking Tigers, too, who don't suck anymore! 

Even the fucking _Lions_ turned in a winning season this year. HolyfuckI'mgonnafaint.


But Bean Town is just on another level. I blame Bill Belichick. And his VCR.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 13, 2008)

good call chris


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Samuel Adams, FTW.
> 
> 
> I always used to wonder what it would be like to have all, or nearly all, of a major city's teams just dominate. To be honest, we have it here with Detroit kinda, too. The Pistons, the Red Wings... and the fucking Tigers, too, who don't suck anymore!
> ...




 Bill's VCR has special powers to magically see something that the 65,000 people staring at the guy (and the ~5million or so watching him on TV) don't see, fo'sho.

[action=Chris]made those numbers up[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)

See? I knew there was something to that damn VCR.


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

MAGIK POWARS!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I bet he loans it to the Sox and the Celts in the off season.


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

They're already destroying everyone, they don't need it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 13, 2008)

No shit. 


 It sure is amazing, I'll say that. If the Pats win the SB, and the Celts make it to the POs... say, final round? Holyfuck.

What an amazing year.


----------



## Nerina (Jan 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> It's because we have Samuel Adams.
> 
> 
> ..And we cry less than the other 49 states. This is because our winters suck, our roads suck, Boston traffic sucks, our taxes suck, and basically everything about this area sucks, so our Threshold Of Suck is much higher than the rest of the nation.



Yes, Sam Adams  "Threshold of Suck" is hilarious I've never heard that expression before


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> What gives?
> 
> 1. Boston Red Sox - 2007 World Series Winners.
> 2. New England Patriots - Shit. Maybe best NFL team, ever? 17-0!
> 3. Boston Celtics - Best team in the NBA right now. And rather fucking significantly. (30-5 as I type this. The closest team record-wise is my beloved Detroit Pistons, at 28-9.)



1.)Red Sox- How long did they go without winning a World Series?
2.)Patriots- Sucked for so long, it's about time they finally win. Does the year 1990 ring a 1-15 bell.  
3.)Celtics- not a basketball fan so I could care less.
4.)Bruins- Haven't won it all since 1972, enough said.


----------



## Jason (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya the sox had a wicked long drout. Pats only got good in the past 5 or so years? Celts have one since the 80's. Now if the celts and pats win it all this year..


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 13, 2008)

Peyton Manning back to his losing ways, love it. Don't cross us!


----------



## Drew (Jan 13, 2008)

garcia3441 said:


> 1.)Red Sox- How long did they go without winning a World Series?
> 2.)Patriots- Sucked for so long, it's about time they finally win. Does the year 1990 ring a 1-15 bell.
> 3.)Celtics- not a basketball fan so I could care less.
> 4.)Bruins- Haven't won it all since 1972, enough said.



I had to double check your profile to make sure you weren't from New York.


----------



## Chris (Jan 13, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Peyton Manning back to his losing ways, love it. Don't cross us!



They had no business being in the super bowl last year anyway. We absolutely throttled them in the first half of the championship game, and the whole team had the flu. The second half, everyone was just a sick mess.


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey, The Dark Wolf, good news for you?  The Wiz beat the Celtics in Boston tonight! That's the second time in a row they beat the Celtics in as many game. Wow!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, and now they're a pitiful 30-6. Wow, how awful. 


 They're still easily the best team out there right now.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 15, 2008)

I love the Boston Bruins...

















We always win against them.


----------



## Jason (Jul 6, 2008)

How bout them celts Boober?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody who beats Kobe is fine by me, bro.


----------



## Jason (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## yellowv (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep I hate Boston. Sorry Chris and the other Boston guys, but I was born in the Bronx so i have to. I was rooting for the Celts though, because as Dark Wolf said anybody who beat Kobe is fine by me as well and you have to like Larry Bird so i was never a Celtics hater. I do like Sam Adams, but I HATE the Red Sox and Pats.

edit- Damn I just realized this thread is like 6 months old.


----------



## Jason (Jul 15, 2008)

yellowv said:


> Yep I hate Boston. Sorry Chris and the other Boston guys, but I was born in the Bronx so i have to. I was rooting for the Celts though, because as Dark Wolf said anybody who beat Kobe is fine by me as well and you have to like Larry Bird so i was never a Celtics hater. I do like Sam Adams, but I HATE the Red Sox and Pats.
> 
> edit- Damn I just realized this thread is like 6 months old.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 15, 2008)

That said, I pay more attention to the Bruins than the others


----------

